# "Our deepest fear is not that we are inadaquate.....&qu



## ssbarnes (Apr 29, 2004)

I went to see the movie Akeela and the Bee recently and I found it to be very inspirational. There was a quote in the movie that has truly had a positive effect on me to stop being so afraid of everyone and to have the courage to make a change. So I decided to post it here, hoping that you may find it helpful. I highly recommend that everyone go see this movie.

Our deepest fear is not that we are inadequate. Our deepest fear is that we are powerful beyond measure. It is our light, not our darkness that most frightens us. We ask ourselves, Who am I to be brilliant, gorgeous, talented, and fabulous? Actually, who are you not to be? You are a child of God. Your playing small does not serve the world. There is nothing enlightened about shrinking so that other people won't feel insecure around you. We are all meant to shine, as children do. We were born to make manifest the glory of God that is within us. It is not just in some of us; it is in everyone. And as we let our own light shine, we unconsciously give other people permission to do the same. As we are liberated from our own fear, our presence automatically liberates others.

~Marianne Williamson, A Return to Love: Reflections on the Principles of "A Course in Miracles," 1992 (commonly misattributed to Nelson Mandela, 1994 inauguration speech)


----------



## mobile363 (Apr 11, 2004)

reminds me of Hitler...

But that is not bad, he would have been a roll model for all young people had he used his power for good. The man was a mastermind and had the power to change the lives of 100's of millions of people.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

I havn't seen the movie 'Akeela and Bee' but i heard that quote (it was a little different though) in Coach Carter and it made me cry.


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

Good quote. Very thought-provoking.


----------



## Peanuts (Nov 8, 2003)

If you want to feel inadequate, listen to your ego. Your ego thrives on your fears and is all too happy to feed you any lies which will make you fearful. You may think it is contrary not to want to listen to the ego and we tend to refer to people with overinflated egos as self assured. But what the ego actually does is give you a false sense of greatness and more fears to go with it. Your true greatness comes from within. That is your true self. The ego supplies you with a false self. We all have that greatness within ourselves and have only to acknowledge it.

I think some of us know there is more to us and are afraid to let it shine through and yet some of us have such old programming in our heads that we don't even know our own greatness. We hold others at higher esteems than ourselves and constantly question ourselves if we are worthy. That's also the ego speaking. The voice of the ego is easily discerned as it has a way of making you feel bad. But when your true voice comes through that tells you, you did a great job at something and you handled this situation well. Or you are truly proud of yourself for something or happy with yourself, that is the true self. If you embrace your true self often enough you can't help but feel better. That I think is the first small step in acknowledging our greatness. And knowing how good it can feel to take sides with that part of yourself that treats you so honorably can only help bring about letting more and more of our greatness shine through. 

You are all awsome here, just know your own greatness!!!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

...


----------

